# Library turretts guy update



## spoon (Dec 10, 2010)

There is a guy that works in the library I go to with turretts. Today he keeps yelling "ON TBS!!!"


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 10, 2010)

that guy is awesome. last time i saw him he was shouting "DEFENDER OF THE UNIVERSE"


----------



## spoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Todays quote.
"I'm still here and I'm still angry"
"Commander Crisis!"


----------



## Mouse (Dec 13, 2010)

wow. I used to think expletives were the best things they said... this guy gives turrets a whole new meaning to me


----------



## spoon (Dec 14, 2010)

"Under-cover elephant"


----------



## spoon (Dec 14, 2010)

He's on a roll today.

"This bucket is too strong"

"Kicking an empty waste basket is dangerous!"


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 15, 2010)

damn. the good times keep on rolling. if he has tourettes he REALLY shouldnt be working in a library...


----------



## Mouse (Dec 15, 2010)

no no.. he REALLY SOULD be working at a library. 

yay equal opportunity employers!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 15, 2010)

im completely pro equal opportunity but... really? its just silly. haha


----------



## lowerarchy (Jan 5, 2011)

Most of the shit I say in my day-to-day is equally meaningless and distracting. I should get a job at the library too I guess. Come to think of it, most people I know should get jobs at spoon's library.


----------

